# 3M pads and backing plates?????



## xaddiction (May 10, 2007)

Morning!!!!

Sorry if this is sorta covered in the thread started by V3polo6n2 but i didnt want to hijack someone elses thread.....

Just a few quick questions,

I'm looking at getting a makita rotary this weekend and im gonna need pads to go with it. I've already got a PC with three sets of SFX pads, would i be able to use any of them on the makita?

Also i've been reading about the 3M pads and backing plates...

Whats the difference between

http://www.cartersconsumables.co.uk/3m09552-yellow-foam-14mm-female-thread-backuppad-velcro-fac-p-557.html

and

http://www.cartersconsumables.co.uk/3m09628-grey-foam-14mm-female-thread-backuppad-velcro-face-p-560.html

What makes the 3M backing plate so much better than this one from megs?

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb270polish.html

Finally out of the megs and 3M pads which would you recommend and why?

I've read lots about how good the 3M ones are, but also a lot about how good the megs ones are.......

Thanks

xaddiction :thumb:


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

The 3M backing plate has a lot more flex in it than the meguairs and other standard ones so makes polishing a lot easier and elimates any chances of buffer hop too, trust me its an excellent backing plate you wont be dissapointed I just need to try some 3M pads now


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

the megs has NO flew in it what so ever. 

the 3m has loooooads. much much better, i went from a megs to the 3m. you wouldnt beleive the difference. so save yourself money and just the the 3m one to begin with 

if you order from carterconsumables, tell him your from detailing world  they have the blue 3m pads for 4.95+vat each, which is a superb bargain


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> the megs has NO flew in it what so ever.
> 
> the 3m has loooooads. much much better, i went from a megs to the 3m. you wouldnt beleive the difference. so save yourself money and just the the 3m one to begin with
> 
> if you order from carterconsumables, tell him your from detailing world  they have the blue 3m pads for 4.95+vat each, which is a superb bargain


Ian I take it the blue 3M pad is equivalent to the tan meguiars finishing pad? is the black 3M pad the same as the meguiars yellow polishing, are the 3M pads that much better than the meguiars? judging by the backing plate they probably are!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

tbh, i prefer the blue. and do all my polishing with the blue pad now 

yes, the black is polishing, where as the blue is a finishing, so same as the megs setup. 

the blue pad is thicker than the black pad, which is why i think i prefer the blue one


----------



## xaddiction (May 10, 2007)

So whats the differents between the yellow foam and the grey foam 3M backing plate then?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

pass. not sure on that one mate

email him and ask would be the best bet  [email protected]


----------



## xaddiction (May 10, 2007)

Thanks ian!

I've tried looking on the 3M website.... but gave up.... its not exactly easy to navigate....


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Nick at pro-detailing does a backing pad exaclty the same as the 3M one and is cheaper too


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

just picked up some 3M pads yesterday!


----------



## xaddiction (May 10, 2007)

Are these 3m pads ok to use on a PC too?


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Tried my 3m pads and plate yesterday, i love them.

Much nicer to use IMO


----------

